# Question on FC with Geneve written on dial



## metalblade87 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello i was looking to possibly get a FC watch i love the look of it and see that it says geneve on the dial face. After doing some wiki research on it and the geneva seal im curious, has it passed the inspection process and passed the 12 criteria or is it what wiki says at the end. The name _Geneva_ on watch dialsApart from the Geneva Seal, some watches carry the name "Geneva' or "Genève" on their dials. The use of the name Geneva on a watch dial is governed by the "Bureau de contrôle des Montres de Genève." To wear this badge, a watch must be a Swiss watch and at least one of the major operations in fabrication, either assembly of the movement or insertion of the movement into the case, must have been performed in the canton of Genève so that at least 50% of the total cost of production incurred there

so would i be buying a watch that passed the 12 criteria or just one that was put together in geneva?


----------



## metalblade87 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello i was looking to possibly get a FC watch i love the look of it and see that it says geneve on the dial face. After doing some wiki research on it and the geneva seal im curious, has it passed the inspection process and passed the 12 criteria or is it what wiki says at the end. 
*
The name Geneva on watch dials

Apart from the Geneva Seal, some watches carry the name "Geneva' or "Genève" on their dials. The use of the name Geneva on a watch dial is governed by the "Bureau de contrôle des Montres de Genève." To wear this badge, a watch must be a Swiss watch and at least one of the major operations in fabrication, either assembly of the movement or insertion of the movement into the case, must have been performed in the canton of Genève so that at least 50% of the total cost of production incurred there
*
so would i be buying a watch that passed the 12 criteria or just on that was just put together in geneva?? :-s


----------



## Michael the Psycho (Jul 8, 2011)

50% of the cost of production must be incurred in Geneva, in addition to the casing. That's my interpretation.


----------



## metalblade87 (Jul 18, 2012)

interesting so then it dosent have the mark of geneve there for not passing the 12 criteria to get the mark. Seems a bit like almost, shady advertising? lol anyone else have any answers for this?


----------



## backpackerx (Mar 5, 2012)

Geneve on the dial and the Geneva seal aren't the same. The FC is made at the company's Geneve manufacture and a quality Swiss watch. The FC watches with the FC700 series movements are inhouse movements and those watches are 100% made in their Geneve facility. My Maxime Manufacture is a really nice quality watch. 

The Geneva Seal is on very high end watches but has more to do with the beauty and quality of the finishing and decoration than other quality measure. That's one reason Patek Philippe dropped the seal and no reason to worry about the FC not having it. No watch in that price category will.


----------



## metalblade87 (Jul 18, 2012)

backpackerx thanx a ton for the info it deff cleared that up for me!  just curious is there fc700 series the only in house movement or are there others?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Geneva on the dial has nothing to do with the Geneva seal. FC is located in Geneva. See their web site explanations, they are swiss made in Geneva.



> Frédérique Constant watches are Swiss Made, an important seal of quality watches. Our timepieces are made in Genève, the most prestigious region for quality Swiss watch making. To have Genève on the dial, a watch must be assembled and inspected by the Canton of Geneva and at least 50% of value must be added in the Canton. These are not just 'paper' rules; Swiss Customs is checking export shipments regularly.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Two threads merged. Make sure you post in the right forum next time. Thank you.


----------



## backpackerx (Mar 5, 2012)

metalblade87 said:


> backpackerx thanx a ton for the info it deff cleared that up for me!  just curious is there fc700 series the only in house movement or are there others?


The 700 series are in house so the FC700 and FC735 and other 700's. The early 700 didn't have seconds hands but the new Manufacture Classics line have updated movements with seconds hands. Other FC 300 series movements are ETA based and excellent movements but they are assembled and decorated inhouse but not designed and built by FC. There are very, very few companies building their own movements at this low price point so FC stands out with only 2 or 3 others.


----------



## metalblade87 (Jul 18, 2012)

interesting thanx for clearing that up again i also like that the other movements are at least assembled by them as well. Im looking for a company that makes their own or at least assembles it themselves as apposed to taking a ready to go movement jam it in a case they make and go on their way. I think i just found my brand


----------

